
No More Fame for Mass Murder - cmb320
http://www.nomorefameformassmurder.com/
======
andrewmcwatters
Yeah, because people who go on mass murders are looking for fame and power.

Yeah. It's not that they're mentally ill, need help, or are lashing back out
on their community for the pain they've incurred from it. It's because they're
looking for fame.

What a joke.

~~~
jeremysmyth
Not that much a joke actually.

According to University of Alabama criminologist Adam Lankford[1] the causes
include fame:

    
    
        factors include a chronic and widespread gap between 
        Americans' expectations for themselves and their actual 
        achievement, Americans' adulation of fame, and the 
        extent of gun ownership in the United States.
    

[1] [http://www.latimes.com/science/sciencenow/la-sci-sn-
united-s...](http://www.latimes.com/science/sciencenow/la-sci-sn-united-
states-mass-shooting-20150824-story.html)

------
ll123
A mass shooting occurred today by an unknown person. Don't worry, authorities
are rounding up people with similar profiles for extra
surveillance/interrogation.

------
zeveb
> Petition the United States Congress to enact a law prohibiting the
> publication or revelation of either name or identity of mass murderers.

I agree with the principle of not encouraging fame-seekers to mass-murder, by
making making such murders a sure path to fame, but this is a blatant
violation of the First Amendment and the principle of free speech.

We need to figure out how to instill a sense of decency in the mass media.

------
elicash
I notice there's no actually penalty being advocated for the words they'd be
banning.

------
godarderik
While a noble idea, this seems quite incompatible with the first amendment.

